# '05 M3 and Bluetooth



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

Okay, I should be getting my '05 M3 with PP and Nav shortly. I have a bluetooth phone (or blackberry, as the case may be). Do I need to buy anything to use the phone with the car via bluetooth? What do I need to do?

Thanks,
Rourke


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

If its going to work, you should have to do nothing. The blackberry worries me... check here for compatibilities:

http://www.x5world.com/bluetooth.htm (link 1)

And then search the forums for "bluetooth" there has been many, many posts on that.

I'll be trying mine very shortly also!



rourkem said:


> Okay, I should be getting my '05 M3 with PP and Nav shortly. I have a bluetooth phone (or blackberry, as the case may be). Do I need to buy anything to use the phone with the car via bluetooth? What do I need to do?
> 
> Thanks,
> Rourke


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

Motorolla phones with BT work with BMW BT...I had a BT Nokia and you could talk via BT, but phone number would not store in the car..Meaning, you could not dial out using the car..unless you physically dial out on your phone, and voice would be routed through the speakers...Unfortunately BMW uses a different(older) way of communicating to BT devices, than what most newer BT phones use..That's why you are given the option at the dealer...So now I own a Motorolla RAZR, works beautifully... Don't know about BlueBalls, or BlackBerry, or anything like that, though...Let us know how it works out...Congrats on the 05 :thumbup:


----------



## rourkem (Jan 2, 2002)

How well does the Mot v710? I just lost my cellphone so it looks like I need a new one anyway. I'm a Verizon customer. 

Only Verizon seems to work on 280 out here anyway. 

Rourke


----------



## dawgbone (Nov 19, 2004)

rourkem said:


> How well does the Mot v710? I just lost my cellphone so it looks like I need a new one anyway. I'm a Verizon customer.
> 
> Only Verizon seems to work on 280 out here anyway.
> 
> Rourke


My mother just bought the 710 for her MB, althought the phone has BT..her car doesn't..She has to use a cradle...But I took it out to my car and found it to be really hard to pair...it took several tries...and even then, I'm not sure if it will import your phone book to the car's memory...Mainly because I didn't have the patience to let the phone book finish loading..It appears to work though...But I did try to pair it with my phone, and it couldn't find it either, even when 3" apart...So I tried the connection from my phone and it picked it up immediately, but was unable to pair because it said it wasn't supported :dunno: My best advice would be to sign up with ATT/Cingular and get the RAZR(it's quad-band)...I've been completely satisfied with the service, phone, and BT with the car...or just go with what the dealer has to offer..I'm not sure what phones they have for Verizon's service...Sorry I couldn't help out much more...


----------



## david///m3 (Jan 8, 2005)

rourkem said:


> How well does the Mot v710? I just lost my cellphone so it looks like I need a new one anyway. I'm a Verizon customer.
> 
> Only Verizon seems to work on 280 out here anyway.
> 
> Rourke


I'm in sales and the v710 is the only compatible phone registered on the compatibility list for Motorola. I have set it up for a customer without any problems. Just make sure you are in an open area when you tell the phone to scan for devices. Check out the site:

http://www.bmwusa.com/BmwExperience/BMWTechnology/Luxury.htm?id=96
click on the bold word *Bluetooth microsite*

email me at [email protected] if you have additional ?s


----------

